# I'll help you guys out, here's part of IOSU.



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

1129661259
This isn't shitpost, or a joke. I'm just bored and wanna do something fun so you guys can have a little excitement. <3


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 25, 2016)

Heres another 48653654686


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 25, 2016)

TO THE EOF!


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)

and another can be found here: www.1227.com


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> 1129661259
> This isn't shitpost, or a joke. I'm just bored and wanna do something fun so you guys can have a little excitement. <3


Did you really expect people would take you seriously?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm curious as to what would happen if you called this number?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I'm curious what this phrase means?



This person is just trolling, hence the troll-like responses haha


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 25, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> This person is just trolling, hence the troll-like responses haha


OH god what did I type I ment to say what that number is for


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Did you really expect people would take you seriously?


It's actually something. Trust me lmfao, do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> It's actually something. Trust me lmfao, do whatever you want with it.


A phone number?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> A phone number?


Nop


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

inb4 lock


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> inb4 lock


I'd rather it not be locked. Again, the code does mean something. If you guys find it out we might get our goodies early?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> I'd rather it not be locked. Again, the code does mean something. If you guys find it out we might get our goodies early?


Next line of code: 802.11b


----------



## Kingy (Jul 25, 2016)

How can we bore him so much that he will give us the full IOSU? Only if this is real 



Spoiler: SPOILER ALERT



Which it most likely isn't...


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Next line of code: 802.11b


wut, didn't we already have a network based exploit?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKingy34 said:


> How can we bore him so much that he will give us the full IOSU? (If this is real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not full IOSU access, but it will get us there.


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2016)

This is real, tee hee.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> 1129661259
> This isn't shitpost, or a joke. I'm just bored and wanna do something fun so you guys can have a little excitement. <3


If it's true, I would assume it's a memory adress, maybe?


----------



## Kingy (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> It's not full IOSU access, but it will get us there.


So this is useful in a way?


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

Believe it or not, we talked for like, 30 minutes on how to obfuscate this. lmfao

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKingy34 said:


> So this is useful in a way?


Mhmm


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

HOW TO GET VIEWS:

Step 1. Have IOSU in the title

also why are there so many guests viewing this


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 25, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> HOW TO GET VIEWS:
> 
> Step 1. Have IOSU in the title
> 
> also why are there so many guests viewing this


Because people are stupid and mods are slow


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)

look at this number 2394278340985703984570298347520398457234985724938571-3948172309587349857234095872345987234598723495872435  I HAXXORED THE INTERNET GUYZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!! A WIN FOR MOTHER RUSSIA!


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Because people are stupid and mods are slow





Deck of Noobs said:


> HOW TO GET VIEWS:
> 
> Step 1. Have IOSU in the title
> 
> also why are there so many guests viewing this


If you actually read the OP. I stated I want to have fun. I'm not gonna just throw shit out there. I remember a while ago on WiiUBrew someone posted something like this, and everyone tried to decrypt it. I want to see this done for this too!


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> look at this number 2394278340985703984570298347520398457234985724938571-3948172309587349857234095872345987234598723495872435  I HAXXORED THE INTERNET GUYZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!! A WIN FOR MOTHER RUSSIA!


Ugh, do you mind?


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Ugh, do you mind?


Yeah, that's what I'm saying. I think I've been mostly good on these forums, proving I'm not here only to shitpost. Sad I can't post something serious and try and have fun.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)

You just posted arbitrary BS lol, no relevance to anything whatsoever


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

HERE COMES DAT IOSUBOI


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> You just posted arbitrary BS lol, no relevance to anything whatsoever


And you posted random bs. What's the difference? Huh, answer that.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!!!!!111111!!!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iAqua said:


> And you posted random bs. What's the difference? Huh, answer that.



I'm trolling the troll, therefore its relevant lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> HERE COMES DAT IOSUBOI


OH SHIT WADDAIOSUP


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm saying. I think I've been mostly good on these forums, proving I'm not here only to shitpost. Sad I can't post something serious and try and have fun.


Give me a hint via DM and I can tell people if it's BS or not


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 25, 2016)

is this the Coronel's secret spice?


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2016)

Send me something too  xD


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

I DMed him convo logs of us talking about how to put this out there. In a week or so I'm allowed to release the code not obfuscated.


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> I DMed him convo logs of us talking about how to put this out there. In a week or so I'm allowed to release the code not obfuscated.


Would you like to send me it? <3


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> I DMed him convo logs of us talking about how to put this out there. In a week or so I'm allowed to release the code not obfuscated.


It's literally him talking with someone else about something, not even sure if it's about this here since there are no hints lol


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> It's literally him talking with someone else about something, not even sure if it's about this here since there are no hints lol


send me it. plssss


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

Exactly. What part of the IOSU is this? :v


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

In all seriousness, IOSU is coming closer than I thought it would


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Exactly. What part of the IOSU is this? :v


Part of the exploit.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> Part of the exploit.


And where's the other part?


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

Bullshit-O-Meter is at 100% so far.


----------



## GreenLink (Jul 25, 2016)

Come on. Please give us a LITTLE hint where to find it


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 25, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> And where's the other part?


Up his ass, along with the rest of this thread.


----------



## victormr21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Guys, I dont know of this is true or false but this person, made the guide of how to compile IOSUHax and I think, a person that do something like this (the guide seems difficult for me and without it I never can fw.img) so I think this person say the true (I THINK)


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 25, 2016)

ok guys i figure it out. The IOSU exploit was inside of all of us all along.


----------



## jammybudga777 (Jul 25, 2016)

Well 3 pages of crap already and I guess this dudes fun (trolling) hasn't even started yet. Don't feed the fire lol


----------



## Maq47 (Jul 25, 2016)

Um, @NWPlayer123, is this guy for real? You don't need to release anything. Just let us all know if he's legit.
That way people can stop shitposting.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

wolf-snake said:


> ok guys i figure it out. The IOSU exploit was inside of all of us all along.


The IOSU is in your corazon <3 (?


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

victormr21 said:


> Guys, I dont know of this is true or false but this person, made the guide of how to compile IOSUHax and I think, a person that do something like this (the guide seems difficult for me and without it I never can fw.img) so I think this person say the true (I THINK)


So far he has not yet sent me any proof of it existing tho, and he mentioned Ryan in a remote way so it's pretty much bullshit all along.


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

@NWPlayer123 Ryan specifically told me not to do this, but "someone else" said it was okay lmfao <3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EpicLPer said:


> So far he has not yet sent me any proof of it existing tho, and he mentioned Ryan in a remote way so it's pretty much bullshit all along.


I said the group w/ him. I think you're banned for it if I remember.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

wake me up when gbatemp becomes good again


----------



## vgmoose (Jul 25, 2016)

People with the secret exploits be like:








Mods please consider lock/move... Trolling at worst, off topic at best.


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

MarcusCarter said:


> Um, @NWPlayer123, is this guy for real? You don't need to release anything. Just let us all know if he's legit.
> That way people can stop shitposting.


You seriously have to bring that guy in here now too... As if this thread wasn't bad enough already lmao


----------



## punderino (Jul 25, 2016)

vgmoose said:


> People with the secret exploits be like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ay, I like you btw, thanks for your homebrew work. But also, this is real. Trust me.


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> @NWPlayer123 Ryan specifically told me not to do this, but "someone else" said it was okay lmfao <3
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes because Ryan wasn't able to handle my jokes


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 25, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> wake me up when gbatemp becomes good again


RIP Deck Of Noobs. Death by eternal sleep.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> Ay, I like you btw, thanks for your homebrew work. But also, this is real. Trust me.


Atleast give a hint or something?

And what exactly this part of the IOSU has?


----------



## GreenLink (Jul 25, 2016)

Make  gbatemp great again.


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

Besides Ryan has not done anything remotely good for this scene anyways except trying to get a remote desktop tool into a leaked SDK so he can Spy and grab files from Devs using it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 25, 2016)

I was in a Wii U group chat on skype they where talking about making a troll post. I believe this just leads to a bunch of hex codes for colors. As much as I respect how much went into this troll it's just that a troll. No drama please
Edit: this could not be them however


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 25, 2016)

Tuttles. I like tuttles.


----------



## Maq47 (Jul 25, 2016)

GreenLink said:


> Make  gbatemp great again.


No... Just no. Stop right there, please. Nobody has to get hurt.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

ALL ABOARD THE KFC HYPE DESPAIR SUPER II TURBO HD REMIX & KNUCKLES ADVANCE 64 TRAIN


----------



## jammybudga777 (Jul 25, 2016)

Should just be a straight up ban for these shit posts today


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> ALL ABOARD THE KFC HYPE DESPAIR SUPER II TURBO HD REMIX & KNUCKLES TRAIN


shut the fuck up. U IOSU MUG


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 25, 2016)

It was


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 25, 2016)

EOF'd


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It was View attachment 57079


Yep, I was in there once but I roasted Ryan so hard he kicked me out :'D


----------



## DKB (Jul 25, 2016)

fuck


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

Just wait until KFC tomorrow


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

I'M YOUR HOST, KILLER RYANSTAR, LEEEEEEEEEZ GET ROOOOOOOOIIGHT INTO THE IOSUUUUUUUUUUUUFAKES


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 25, 2016)

Moved to EoF.
RIP.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 25, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> EOF'd


HAHAHAHA! Look at all those pretty post counts decrease!


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> I'M YOUR HOST, KILLER RYANSTAR, LEEEEEEEEEZ GET ROOOOOOOOIIGHT INTO THE IOSUUUUUUUUUUUUFAKES


MOST SAVAGE CRINGY IOSU DEV. ATTACKS GBATEMP


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 25, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Just wait until KFC tomorrow


I have been hearing that it's leads to the offsets which might Be true all though they like trolling they are smart. (Like one of them are) @NWPlayer123 does this number have significants?


----------



## endoverend (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow what an absolutely useless thread, from start to finish. I'm impressed.


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Wow what an absolutely useless thread, from start to finish. I'm impressed.


Same, man, same...


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Wow what an absolutely useless thread, from start to finish. I'm impressed.


Welcome to my skype chat logs! Add me on skype for memes and shit bb


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Wow what an absolutely useless thread, from start to finish. I'm impressed.


It was going that way, as soon as IOSU is in the title.


----------



## GreenLink (Jul 25, 2016)

Wait...
He only said "IOSU". He didnt say "IOSU exploit".
Hmm...


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 25, 2016)

But honestly we had a looooong time since the last IOSU shitposting Thread so that's something.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 25, 2016)

Since this now belongs to the EoF...

Watch until the end.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 25, 2016)

@NWPlayer123 ignore my @ instead I wanna see you and daddy etika in porno plz


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 25, 2016)

Word of advice, don't pay attention to anyone giving you IOSU "info" or whatever unless if it comes from TiniVi or a certain someone else (who will remain unnamed).
Everyone else that talks about is most likely a troll and should simply be ignored.

IOSU isn't THAT far anyways. Just be patient.


----------



## jammybudga777 (Jul 25, 2016)

^^^^^ while skydiving!!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

So now @punderino, how does it feel to make a shit thread with no solid evidence?


----------



## TheZander (Jul 25, 2016)

What's with everybody attacking the OP here. I can personally vouch for these numbers they are indeed legit quit harassing the OP and let me get undust my WiiU so I can get going with these digits.

Once again a BIG thanks to you OP, you truly are a shed of light in a dim alley where batman's parents were killed to turn Bruce Wayne into batman.

Everybody needs to chill out.


errr... I am having one issue. Perhaps 1129661259 isn't the exact number because I keep getting an error when I put it in. However if I make it 1129661259ff0x00 It seems to run just fine... Which build are you using to compile? Also did you name the dump 35690345jkc.bin ? I seem to only have luck if it's named that or 903224_password_hijdv.bin but the first one is better.


----------



## GreenLink (Jul 25, 2016)

He wanted to have some fun... Now he has.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 25, 2016)

TheZander said:


> What's with everybody attacking the OP here. I can personally vouch for these numbers they are indeed legit quit harassing the OP and let me get undust my WiiU so I can get going with these digits.
> 
> Once again a BIG thanks to you OP, you truly are a shed of light in a dim alley where batman's parents were killed to turn Bruce Wayne into batman.
> 
> Everybody needs to chill out.


You say that, but can you prove it?  What makes you believe the digits are legitimate?  Perhaps they are, but as long as no evidence surfaces, the digits, for all intents and purposes, are useless.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

good shit go౦ԁ sHit thats ✔ some goodshit rightthere right✔there ✔✔if i do ƽaү so my self i say so thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ НO0ОଠOOOOOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ Good shit


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

TheZander said:


> What's with everybody attacking the OP here.


I asked a legitimate question, I did not attack him.


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jul 25, 2016)

punderino said:


> I DMed him convo logs of us talking about how to put this out there.* In a week or so I'm allowed to release the code not obfuscated*.



Okay Scrooge, 
but in a week it will not be Christmas in July!!!!!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 25, 2016)

In all seriousness, though, this may be legitimate.  And if it is, we could be the reason the IOSU exploit is even further delayed....


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## jammybudga777 (Jul 25, 2016)

TheZander said:


> What's with everybody attacking the OP here. I can personally vouch for these numbers they are indeed legit quit harassing the OP and let me get undust my WiiU so I can get going with these digits.
> 
> Once again a BIG thanks to you OP, you truly are a shed of light in a dim alley where batman's parents were killed to turn Bruce Wayne into batman.
> 
> ...


get goin with these digits???? Can you fill us in abit? And also an error when puttin them in?? Lol all sounds abit to funky lol


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> In all seriousness, though, this may be legitimate.  And if it is, we could be the reason the IOSU exploit is even further delayed....


Perhaps @Logan Pockrus Is right. Maybe this is real 0_0


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 25, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Since this now belongs to the EoF...
> 
> Watch until the end.




I actually did XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh, nice use of the word CUCK.  ;p


----------



## greenlanternx (Jul 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I'm curious as to what would happen if you called this number?


well.... maybe a russian bride agency


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 25, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Perhaps @Logan Pockrus Is right. Maybe this is real 0_0


Don't do it, don't get hyped


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

wolf-snake said:


> Don't do it, don't get hyped


I try to do it...Even through i will fail due to my mentality failing to don't get hyped


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jul 25, 2016)

This a literally the worst Christmas eve in July,EVER!


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> This a literally the worst Christmas eve in July,EVER!


I wish a Christmas (in july) miracle could come and save us!


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Jul 25, 2016)

posting a part of the shit is actually worst than not posting anything at all , not to mention , this is more likely a troll.


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jul 25, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> I wish a Christmas (in july) miracle could come and save us!



That miracle you speak of is an end to all this trolling?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

SAVE US, KFC


----------



## PK101 (Jul 25, 2016)

Welcome to the eof, enjoy your time.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> That miracle you speak of is an end to all this trolling?


kinda?

Lets wait til midnight :o


----------



## TheZander (Jul 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I asked a legitimate question, I did not attack him.


The guy needed someone to stick up for him. The guy was pretty clear with his post. I think in due time everything will pan out for the best.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

yeah, but...how do you know how to use the Digits?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

TheZander said:


> The guy needed someone to stick up for him. The guy was pretty clear with his post. I think in due time everything will pan out for the best.


I hope, otherwise, nothing happened but a waste of time.


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey @punderino When this gets realised as real, can I call you Saint Nick? lol


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jul 25, 2016)

TheZander said:


> The guy needed someone to stick up for him. The guy was pretty clear with his post. I think in due time everything will pan out for the best.


But ryansrock was the voice of reason?
What universe am i living in?


----------



## jammybudga777 (Jul 25, 2016)

Fee fi fo thumb..... I smell... iosU lying scum  on that note gd nyt never land


----------



## TheZander (Jul 25, 2016)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> But ryansrock was the voice of reason?
> What universe am i living in?


I don't understand your question. The same universe as everyone else? If you exist and can communicate with people, how would you assume that there exist an alternate universe between you? DO you possibly think GBATemp is a trans-universal communication portal that is phenomenal in nature with the ability to create communication between alternate realities? I'm seriously confused as to what you mean by this blunt and non-rhetorical statement of yours.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

TheZander said:


> I don't understand your question. The same universe as everyone else? If you exist and can communicate with people, how would you assume that there exist an alternate universe between you? DO you possibly think GBATemp is a trans-universal communication portal that is phenomenal in nature with the ability to create communication between alternate realities? I'm seriously confused as to what you mean by this blunt and non-rhetorical statement of yours.


You must be fun at parties :-)


----------



## TheZander (Jul 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I hope, otherwise, nothing happened but a waste of time.


You're telling me, time is precious and I hope to God that this was not futile or in vein. Because I have very important things to do than go back and forth on irrelevant topics. I think that this will pan out.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SonicCloud said:


> You must be fun at parties :-)


Hmm.. I suppose I haven't given it much thought as of recent. YOu might be right, I might be crazy or you might just be the. I will do a poll as to verify this information of yours. I really, not for the life of me can come to a definite conclusion as to this matter.


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jul 25, 2016)

TheZander said:


> I don't understand your question. The same universe as everyone else? If you exist and can communicate with people, how would you assume that there exist an alternate universe between you? DO you possibly think GBATemp is a trans-universal communication portal that is phenomenal in nature with the ability to create communication between alternate realities? I'm seriously confused as to what you mean by this blunt and non-rhetorical statement of yours.


While shooting through the multiverse. I thought I returned to Earth 1 but obviously I must have landed on the shitty one with Super Girl.(and RyansRock as THE Voice of Reason)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 25, 2016)

01


----------



## Baphomet (Jul 25, 2016)

Here's some digits - 37047734 

I mean, even on the scarce chance this has some sort of legitimacy of leading us to holy land of GACUBE™. Aren't these threads pretty much proven to ALWAYS go this way?

*HERE IS SOMETHING VAGUE*
_FUCK YOU!!!111!!!_
*NO. THIS IS REAL. YOU WILL BE PROVED FOOLISH. (NO REASONS TO WHY)*
_FUCK YOU. THIS IS FAKE._

I couldn't even be bothered to do a proper GA CUBE image this time and just re-hashed an old one... D;







Still. We all comment.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

we did it, we finally killed god


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 25, 2016)

Hype 'em Hykem!!


----------



## Mic1604 (Jul 25, 2016)

Slightly off topic, but here it goes anyway.
If I were to create a homebrew that acted as a sort of Steam Link/In-Home Streaming, would IOSU be needed to take control of all of the gamepad´s buttons and the networking interface?
Considering the hypothetical emuNAND environment, could a custom GUI/OS be created to boot as if it was the original firmware? Maybe something akin to a KODI sandbox?
I don´t want to create spam, so if this doesn´t belong here, I hope somebody could point me in the right direction.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 25, 2016)

Mic1604 said:


> If I were to create a homebrew that acted as a sort of Steam Link/In-Home Streaming, would IOSU be needed to take control of all of the gamepad´s buttons and the networking interface?


No, but I can't say how fast it will be even with IOSU. Nintendo is notorious for terrible network hardware.


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanking about it, today is the day (25th July) that something about the exploit was meant to be released. I don't know if that page explaining how to run a kernel exploit on 5.5.1 has anything to do with it


----------



## GamerUnity (Jul 25, 2016)

Can I haz the gacube emu in 3ds? How aboyt ps4 in wii uz?

Seriously, the Wii U will fucking BOOM if the IOSU code/shit is released. The only thing keeping the hype down, is lies, false hope. Anything that kills it.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 25, 2016)

GamerUnity said:


> Can I haz the gacube emu in 3ds? How aboyt ps4 in wii uz?


Shit, the memes are here...I knew it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Mic1604 (Jul 25, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> No, but I can't say how fast it will be even with IOSU. Nintendo is notorious for terrible network hardware.


Would it be possible then to rewrite and optimize the networking  drivers and algorithms, then patch them through IOSU credentials?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

they were here for a while yknow...


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 25, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> they were here for a while yknow...


Eh, I haven't been following this thread as well as I should have.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 25, 2016)

Mic1604 said:


> Would it be possible then to rewrite and optimize the networking  drivers and algorithms, then patch them through IOSU credentials?


Sure, but that seems like an awful lot of REing and effort for little payout, IMO.


----------



## Mic1604 (Jul 25, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Sure, but that seems like an awful lot of REing and effort for little payout, IMO.


So, assuming I got what has been said correctly, does that mean IOSU privileges should be enough to rewrite the OS from scratch as long as it's done on an isolated environment (emuNAND) to skip the signature checks?


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jul 25, 2016)

Mic1604 said:


> Slightly off topic, but here it goes anyway.
> If I were to create a homebrew that acted as a sort of Steam Link/In-Home Streaming, would IOSU be needed to take control of all of the gamepad´s buttons and the networking interface?
> Considering the hypothetical emuNAND environment, could a custom GUI/OS be created to boot as if it was the original firmware? Maybe something akin to a KODI sandbox?
> I don´t want to create spam, so if this doesn´t belong here, I hope somebody could point me in the right direction.



Yes, it is off topic but MORE importantly you have wander into <crash of thunder and flashes of lightning> "THE Edge of the Forum" <eerily/spooky organ music plays>(where posts never count to your overall message total and you will seldom see or receive a serious or valuable reply.)

try posting here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-hacking-homebrew-discussion.367489/


----------



## Mic1604 (Jul 25, 2016)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> Yes, it is off topic but MORE importantly you have wander into <crash of thunder and flashes of lightning> "THE Edge of the Forum" <eerily/spooky organ music plays>(where posts never count to your overall message total and you will seldom see or receive a serious or valuable reply.)
> 
> try posting here:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-hacking-homebrew-discussion.367489/


Weird, I'm sure I got here from there...


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Jul 25, 2016)

Mic1604 said:


> Weird, I'm sure I got here from there...



Don't worry we all did lol Was originally posted there and now it's here. I kinda like it here lol


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 25, 2016)

Off-topic

How many permission the Wii U needs when you enter to an online service (eShop or Mooverse) or a online game?

*Apart from the serial number*


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jul 25, 2016)

Really tired of the stupidness of this thread:


Spoiler



This Thread should be re-titled either:
@punderino is a '1129661259' (it is @punderino's favorite word.)
@punderino is a '4355434B' (it is @punderino's favorite word.)
@punderino is a 'CUCK' (it is @punderino's favorite word.)


until the next insipid thread.


----------



## ANTONIOPS (Jul 25, 2016)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> Really tired of the stupidness of this thread:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






HEX ASCII


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 25, 2016)

Mic1604 said:


> So, assuming I got what has been said correctly, does that mean IOSU privileges should be enough to rewrite the OS from scratch as long as it's done on an isolated environment (emuNAND) to skip the signature checks?


Theoretically it could be done.


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 25, 2016)

post the boot1 key, not hash, and then we'll talk :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

ahahahahahahahahahaha I don't get it


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 25, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> post the boot1 key, not hash, and then we'll talk :^)


Oh, so it's a hash of the boot1 key? What is boot1 again? How will it help us with IOSU?
(I come from the 3ds scene...)


----------



## ARVI80 (Jul 25, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> post the boot1 key, not hash, and then we'll talk :^)


You must have the boot1 key by now!
If you don't I will send you it a liitle later, if you want.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

56DD59752E6AF1E55FC2EE7074ABE2D2C9E70A10 :^)


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> 56DD59752E6AF1E55FC2EE7074ABE2D2C9E70A10 :^)


Thanks for _another_ hash.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

:^) np


----------



## Revolute (Jul 26, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> wake me up when gbatemp becomes good again


Soo... Never?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 26, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> wake me up when gbatemp becomes good again


Late reply, but...
Stop shitposting? Your EOF threads are "NO U" level.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 26, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> You must be fun at parties :-)


QUANTAM


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2016)

Alright, this is getting out of hand! I made 2 posts in this thread and now they are gone without a trace! I know one of the mods is screwing with me now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Late reply, but...
> Stop shitposting? Your EOF threads are "NO U" level.


Thanks, I'm flattered


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Thanks, I'm flattered


Thanks, I'm flattened.


----------

